#ubuntu-reviews 2010-03-29
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> nhandler, good work :)
<nigelb> that seems better :)
<nhandler> :)
<nigelb> nhandler, did I tell you about patch day?
<nhandler> nigelb: You mentioned something about wanting to hold a patch day a few weeks after UDS (like a bud day)
<nigelb> nhandler, we've it up to after lucid release and before uds
<nigelb> nhandler, so, what are your thoughts on moving it up to a date like May 6?
<nigelb> dholbach, I was hoping to catch you :)
<nigelb> dholbach, so may 5 sounds good for patch day? or switch to 7th?
<nigelb> and I'm thinking of adding info about making simple patches to the reviewers team knowledge base
<dholbach> examples in the knowledge base would be great
<nigelb> like makes patches from git, svn, etc
<nigelb> for submitting upstream
<dholbach> may 5th or 7th would both be during open week
<dholbach> not sure if that's a "clash"
<nigelb> well, I'm giving a session during open week
<dholbach> but in any case it might be good to get a lot of stuff reviewed early during the M cycle
<nigelb> if I can get my schedule to be early in open week, we can get some good participation
<nigelb> that was my thought too
<nigelb> fortnightly patch days
<nigelb> \vish, any progress on the icons?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
 * nigelb pokes vish
<vish> nigelb: nope...  no worries , i'll get them to you as sooon as i finish them ;)
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> cheese is in sponsors queue btw
<jono> folks, did you see http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/30/mergimus-making-patch-and-branch-review-easier-in-ubuntu/ ?
<jono> I am keen to see if you think this is an interesting idea, and if anyone would be interested in working on it
<nhandler> Definitely an interesting idea. I'll start working on it once the LP devs make an easy way for me to use the LP API via Perl
<jono> nhandler, Perl!
<jono> wow
<jono> rock out like it is 1995 :-)
<nhandler> :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> ok, the basic idea is, we get to see all bugs with patches attached that are open
<nigelb> and the user should be able to select by package or by component (main, universe, etc)
<nigelb> and select status of patch (unreviewed, needs-work, forwarded)
<nigelb> and it should pop out the list of bugs and download the patch
<qense> ok
<nigelb> then if possible display what is the upstream for that project (#wishlist)
<qense> that would be neat
<nigelb> so a reviewer has an easy time doing the review
<qense> that's what we want
<nigelb> pulling source should also be part of this, but we dont need to go into ground control
<nigelb> since review is a lot giving back to upstream
<qense> You want to use the Debian watch files or the Vcs-* fields?
<nigelb> thats where I'm doubtful
<nigelb> when submitting a patch for upstream, it should be against their current trunk
<nigelb> so someone is better off going to upstream
<qense> then you don't want the watch file
<nigelb> but sometimes a patch works against ubuntu source and we tweak it for upstream
<nigelb> so, I'm undecided there
<qense> The reviewer should be presented with an edit mode.
<nigelb> so a terminal and text editor in one of the tabs
<qense> Maybe: first try to autoapply the patch to trunk, if that doesn't work present the user with a clean trunk and ask if he or she wants to apply the patch step-by-step or wants to view the output of the previous autotry
<qense> Inline text-editor, or embed gedit?
<nigelb> embed gedit
<qense> sounds like the best idea to me indeed
<nigelb> so I'll get the wiki page and mockups over weekend and we can hack code next week?
<qense> That's a testweek for me. :) It would not be very convenient.
<nigelb> the week after then
<nigelb> I need lotsa help with code.  I'm usually better at organizing people to code :D
<qense> the test week lasts from next week Wednesday until the Tuesday after that
<qense> but I can start helping that week
<nigelb> ok then exactly 2 weeks from now
<qense> ok! :)
<qense> But I may be reachable in between. If you need some advice you can always mail me.
<nigelb> sure, will do :)
<nigelb> I'll be on vacation next week (I just remembered)
<qense> Just remembered. :D
<qense> nigelb: and remember: the reference manual is your friend!
<nigelb> qense, I remembered that when writing apport hooks :D
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-02
<vish> hrm , the update to the lp scripts has the review team logo ahead of the ubuntu-members :s
<vish> maybe we need to add this to the topic a well >  http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<nigelbabu> yeah, we need to, once I figure out how to add to topic via chanserv
<vish> hmm , we can !ops and find out who is the channel op
<nigelbabu> we all can change topic
<nigelbabu> dont worry
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-reviews to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Reviews IRC Channel || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam || Subscribed Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/+subscribedbugs || All Bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.has_patch=on || 14321 down, 1812 to go || http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<nigelbabu> vish, ^^ :)
<vish> nigelbabu: how did ya do that?
<nigelbabu>    /msg chanserv topic blah blah blah
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-03
<nigelb> maco, can you work on bug 535341?
<ubot3> Malone bug 535341 in vim "vim-gnome "swap already exists" dialog erroneously triggers hot corners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535341
<nigelb> (I can't test it... you know... no KDE)
<maco> nigelb: it also triggers for compiz i thought?
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-04
<nigelb> maco, yeah, compiz.  I'll take care of it :)
<nhandler> vish: I doubt ! o p s would work in here anyway (reply is a bit late, sorry). It would most likely use the generic, non-channel-specific factoid. You can view a list of OPs with /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-reviews list
<nigelb> for changing topic?
<nhandler> nigelb: It was during that conversation that vish suggested using the factoid to find out who was an op here
<nigelb> that's a very disturbing way to find out who's ops :D
<nhandler> Yes it is. Especially when it won't work ;)
<nigelb> it wont work?
 * vish likes to frighten people ;p
 * nigelb tries
<nigelb> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> okay, it doesn't work the way its supposed to work
 * jussi01 smacks nigelb on the hand
<nigelb> sorry jussi01
<nhandler> Yes it did nigelb
<vish> nhandler: off topic question alert.. evilnhandler is also your id?
<nhandler> vish: Yes
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> vish, thats his bot to pad the number of members here
<nigelb> :D
<nhandler> nigelb: Nope. Just another client I keep connected
<nigelb> nhandler, j/k
<jussi01> vish: most freenode staff have an "evil$nick"
<vish> jussi01: oh , they do.. interesting..
<nigelb> vish, jussi01 won't need one I guess.... since he's Evil by Default (tm)
 * jussi01 has an eviljussi01... a remnant from the days of being on staff...
<jussi01> nigelb: ssshhh
<vish> well, they are all evil ;p
<jussi01> vish: including you...
<jussi01> :P
<nigelb> jussi01, o_0 you were on staff?
<jussi01> for a short time, yes. Moving on.
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> nhandler, you'll be around?
<nhandler> Yes
<nigelb> I'm drafting a mail to -devel about patch day
<nigelb> would appreciate a review once done :)
<nhandler> Sure
<nigelb> there are really not many people working on reducing the review queue
<nigelb> vish, hows the icon work going?
<nigelb> nhandler, http://etherpad.com/vcw73H8SoA
<nigelb> anyone else would like to help review the mail to -devel please see ^
<nhandler> nigelb: Can you poke me when you are done? I'll look at it then
<nigelb> nhandler, I'm not getting much of ideas
<vish> nigelb: next week
<nigelb> vish, great.  thanks :)
<vish> np.. ')
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> nhandler, take a look now.  I've put in what I can
<nhandler> nigelb: I made a few changes
<nigelb> nhandler, I noticed :)
 * nhandler goes to watch a movie
<nigelb> I think now we need to sign up as contacts
<nigelb> (to set an example)
<mpontillo> nigelb: [gotta run out but quick comment/question] - how is "critical enough" defined? does it vary based on risk / where we are in the development cycle?
<nigelb> mpontillo, for example a bug that crashes X every 10 minutes would be critical but corrects the spelling in package description would not be
<nigelb> and yes, it varies based on where we are in the cycle and what the patch does
<nigelb> you ask in -motu or -devel as appropriate about the critical-ness of the patch
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> yes?
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> oh...makin a point :D
<bdrung> mpontillo: and it depends on how many people are affected.
